# Lyft driver assaulted.



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Child endangerment, battery, and one ripped down plastic partition. Just a normal day in Florida.

https://www.news4jax.com/news/local...set-over-plastic-divider-attacks-lyft-driver/


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Child endangerment, battery, and one ripped down plastic partition. Just a normal day in Florida.
> 
> https://www.news4jax.com/news/local...set-over-plastic-divider-attacks-lyft-driver/


Scary shit, not sure why his stop the ****ing car while being assaulting , I would hit the gas and whether happen...


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

People like that is why I want to carry more then a taser on me while driving or put in a real partition like a taxi cab has that’s bullet proof


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

NicFit said:


> put in a real partition like a taxi cab has that's bullet proof


Well, it's gonna happens sooner or later once government put regulations on these services(like a license for each driver, cameras inside, etc)


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Thankfully he had dashcam to back his side up.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

MikhailCA said:


> Scary shit, not sure why his stop the ****ing car while being assaulting , I would hit the gas and whether happen...


Other innocent passengers in vehicle including child.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

No mask.
No social distance.
And in FLORIDA?

You bad man. Very bad man.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Don't know how closely you guys read but...

Le Paxhole was also upset at the "door ajar" doinker making noise and blamed it on the driver.

I don't know about you but i have at least 3-4 fares a DAY where that happens to me.


ALSO Le paxholes got charged for child abuse for almost causing an accident with the child in the car.


----------



## LV real OG (Nov 29, 2019)

I would have beat the dog sh.t out of that guy. I've givin over 10k rides in Vegas and havent had the chance to rough up a pax legally yet... lol


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

The pax was trying to cover up his actions while drink (asking car to call 911) and after (claiming passenger was driving reckless). He is a serious nut job. So he can constantly push blame for his actions onto others. Thats a scary person. "You made me murder that guy because...."


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> The pax was trying to cover up his actions while drink (asking car to call 911) and after (claiming passenger was driving reckless). He is a serious nut job. So he can constantly push blame for his actions onto others. Thats a scary person. "You made me murder that guy because...."


Reminds me of the drunken asshole i had to rough up.

He punched me twice and i proceeded to win, i won pretty good actually.

If it wasn't for the camera i'd have been locked up for battery (weapon), instead he got an assault charge while i defended myself with _reasonable_ force. (unreasonable force would have been shooting him with a blast of Unicorn magic and pumping him full of 38 calibers of glittery pain, or just slashing his throat with a knife i also totally don't carry. I _may_ have used a blunt object but i stopped when he ceased being combative and ran off bleeding.

Then _he called 911_ after running 2 blocks.

Just because i know how to win doesn't mean i should have gotten criminal charges, and i didn't. Thank god for dash cams. Well he did put me into a violent rage, BUT I didn't go overboard. I could have but I held back the truly deadly shit.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Driver had all the right to retaliate in self defense. If stuff like "RS driver takes a beating from pax" starts showing on the news soon all paxs will believe it's part of the service. **** both U/L.


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

MikhailCA said:


> Scary shit, not sure why his stop the ****ing car while being assaulting , I would hit the gas and whether happen...


An idiotic comment


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Other innocent passengers in vehicle including child.


It's theirs father, friend, lover, etc. they aren't random guys on the backseat. Are you going to let to kill yourself cuz the guy who killing you has a child/ wife next to him?


----------



## theinca (Mar 18, 2019)

Scary shit being choked while driving. Glad the driver wasn’t hurt to bad.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> Child endangerment, battery, and one ripped down plastic partition. Just a normal day in Florida.
> 
> https://www.news4jax.com/news/local...set-over-plastic-divider-attacks-lyft-driver/


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

The driver should've shot his crazy ass in the head. There's are ton of nutcases here in Florida.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

MikhailCA said:


> It's theirs father, friend, lover, etc. they aren't random guys on the backseat. Are you going to let to kill yourself cuz the guy who killing you has a child/ wife next to him?


For one organize your thoughts and words because I can barely understand what you wrote.

Two, the driver definitely has more options than gun the gas or die.

Three, you don't attempt murder on innocent people because they were with a wrong doer, especially if it's obvious they want no part of illegal activity.

Seriously dude you would kill a screaming 7 year old child because you to scared to throw down with drunk pax? &#128563;


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> For one organize your thoughts and words because I can barely understand what you wrote.
> 
> Two, the driver definitely has more options than gun the gas or die.
> 
> ...


1)What kind of car are you driving if you afraid everyone will die if you hit something?

2)if someone will try to choke you from the backseat you will have a very small chance to do anything.( depends on situation, I'm not talking about the one on the video, just possible situation)

3) Don't try to play around the situation,I didn't say I gonna hit the gas and run into the tree if someone gonna try to assault me or ask for AUX cord :smiles:
but if I would know it's my last chance to survive, why not?

4)You shouldn't take everything so serious, it's just forum for entertainment, nothing else.

5)By doing Uber you are working with the General public, by doing so you should be able to prevent mostly any conflict or shouldn't drive.

6)This driver actually was looking for conflict. If you put a crappy plastic separator and driving at night.(by doing so he showed he treated his passengers as a shit, some drunk guy didn't like it, nothing else)


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

All this for a $5 ride.


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Thankfully he had dashcam to back his side up.


A dashcam cannot stop this attack, but just takes recording as a silent witness!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Other innocent passengers in vehicle including child.


IMAGINE A POOL RIDE LIKE THIS !



Jo3030 said:


> All this for a $5 ride.


I GET BIGGER TIPS ON DELIVERING NON VIOLENT PIZZA !

( PIZZA NEVER COUGHED UP PLAGUE IN MY CAR !)


----------

